# Natural in trade from John Webb



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A while back did a poacher trade with John on another forum, the trade was to be a basic all natural poacher style slingshot...well today after over a month in the mail system it finally arrived. A very sweet little pocket shooter set up with double TBG, not sure of the wood or the finish but it's as smooth as a babies butt...thanks John I'll be adding it to my back pocket rotation...haven't had a chance to shoot it yet due to the weather but looks like it will be a fine little shooter..













I think John may have got the short end of the stick..


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good trade for both of you. Good lookers!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a good looking little shooter!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

sorry here's the pic of the one I sent John, it got deleted from the original post


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You both did very well, then!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No way John got the short end of that deal, Scottie. That looks like a nice trade to me... except that, well... can you really pull them bands? I know I couldn't when I got one of his forks. :question:


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep I have to agree. I don't think either of you got the better end of that deal. Two very nice forks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Toddy said:


> Yep I have to agree. I don't think either of you got the better end of that deal. Two very nice forks.


 :huh: ... Oh, I thought you were agreeing about the bands, Toddy. Hah!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

DH, Well Im not going to be doing a days plinking with them but i think i can get off a few shots now and then


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Washte. This is a good trade.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

I used to use the same setup...its not that hard....its just overkill for what I shoot


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

superman365 said:


> I used to use the same setup...its not that hard....its just overkill for what I shoot


Yeah but you're Superman. :huh:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice trade for both!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice trade for both of you, cool naturals!


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

A nice even trade! You both did well. Enjoy!


----------

